# May Mtg Time?



## carsonb (Sep 11, 2015)

Can someone please post the address and time of our May mtg/ Thanks


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

May 21 (Sunday)
Host - Rift to Reef Aquatics
Flower Mound
Aquascaping demonstration by Cory Hopkins
Address: 5801 Long Praire Rd #740, Flower Mound, TX 75028
Phone: (972) 441-7660 (store number).

here is Cory's work. https://www.facebook.com/aquascapingbycoryhopkins/


----------

